# 35 mm negatives to digital- who to pay for the work



## otherprof (Sep 5, 2021)

A friend of mine asked me if I knew how to get old 35mm negatives turned into digital images.  Neither he nor I want to get involved with scanners, etc.  Any suggestions on who he can bring them or send them to to pay for digital images from the negatives?  Would it be an outfit like Sammy’s or Adorama? Any experience with having this done?
Thanks


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 6, 2021)

There's a place in Brooklyn or LIC that I used to do 8mm film to digital video.  They also do slides.  I forget their name.  Goggle it.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 7, 2021)

We do that all day long at the lab I work at but we are in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 7, 2021)

-

I procured myself a film/slide copy kit from Nikon that has proven
to be faster and cheaper — given the quantity ahead to do.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 7, 2021)

If you can't find a service house in NY you won't be able to find one anywhere.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 7, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> If you can't find a service house in NY you won't be able to find one anywhere.


He's in L.A.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 10, 2021)

otherprof said:


> He's in L.A.



I thought his avatar profile said Long Island, NY


----------



## otherprof (Sep 10, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> I thought his avatar profile said Long Island, NY


----------



## otherprof (Sep 10, 2021)

It does, but since the outbreak of Covid we've been "stuck" in the paradise of L.A.  And this question is really about a friend who lives permanently in L.A.  Any thoughts about the consumer level Kodak machines?


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 10, 2021)

The problem with lower end scanners is lower end results. It depends on why they want the scans. If just to get family  snapshots digital or such they will probably be fine.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 10, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> The problem with lower end scanners is lower end results. It depends on why they want the scans. If just to get family  snapshots digital or such they will probably be fine.


Thanks. I think he is trying to get back mostly snapshots.  It may make sense for him to get the Kodak converter to use for the fifty or so snapshot negatives and pay for professional work on the few really important photos.


----------



## mrca (Sep 15, 2021)

You have a dslr? A macro lens, a tripod, a light pad? You can buy a film holder for $25 and get a really high res scan.  You can even take 2 shots of the neg and stitch for a super hi res.  I shoot tethered so have that capability as well.  Once you have set up, it's just click, slide the neg, click, slide to next image, click.  Can do a 36 shot roll in 5 or 6 minutes and have more resolution than from a lab.  If doing color, might want to invest $100 in neg lab pro that makes short work of color conversion.   B&W, just go into LR, invert and work black/white pt, contrast, grain.  I like Nik silver efex pro for that.


----------

